# Camping with a kid in Canada



## dorothy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this website. I am hoping there is a wealth of information here. I live in Va. I do car camping, no rv, just tents. I am planning a trip for the summer of 2009 with my 9 year old son. We would like to take 3-4 weeks and head north to Maine and into Canada to see Novia Scotia and Prince Edward Island. We would like to stay on the coast. I have never been to Canada. I have sent away for all of the tourist brochures. If anyone has any ideas or personal experiences I would greatly appreciate them. I have no idea on how to start planning this trip as I know how different campgrounds can be. Don't know whether to keep to private campgrounds or public park ones. I want to make this a fun trip for my son so he will want to continue exploring the outdoors. Thanks so much for any help!!!!!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the site. I've never been there my self but would love too. I just found out that I have family in Nova Scotia. I want to go out there and visit. Hopefully we'll get out there in the next few years. From what I hear, you can get ocean front camp sites and watch the sun set over the ocean. Sounds great. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dorothy. I cant be of much help on camping in Canada, but I am sure others will help out.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like quite a memorable adventure ahead of you. Remember, there is an enormous amount of inland beauty you will be passing up, for an atlantic view that pretty much remains the same. Just a thought. I'm sure which ever route you choose will provide lasting memories for you and your son. Welcome to the forums and best wishes on your journey.:thumbup1:


----------



## dorothy (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks, I am not tied to the coast so any suggestions which can be accomplished in the same time frame are appreciated! Having never been I just don't know which directions to go!!


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

There isn't enough space in this forum to cover all there is to see in the north east. The mountains are beautiful and mysterious. And the historical sites are innumerable. I would tend to shun the larger cities for the quaintness of the ocean side villages and the country towns. There are ski resorts and hidden restaurants with the best chefs in the country. What I really miss was the winter stands in the country that fried fresh donuts and served hot apple cider. Yum Yum. There is just too many attractions and points of interest for one trip. Have fun. ~X


----------



## lildee (May 7, 2009)

Im originally from Canada and have done some camping in both Countries and havent really found much of a difference. I have camped at some of the provincial parks, (only in Manitoba)which were fairly nice. The campgrounds that I have been to up there were very secluded and private, compared to the ones here...either way it didnt really matter to me, but that was one of the differences that I noticed. Im going up to my first RV park in 2 weeks so I can let you know how it goes. I did notice that this RV park has "coin showers", something that I have not seen here. I have a 5th wheel with a shower so this is not a biggie for me...there might be some minor differences like that but I think for the most part camping in Canada is not a whole lot different. Nova Scotia im sure will be absolutly beautiful!!


----------



## chabby (May 12, 2009)

Lived in Nova Scotia for 23 years. I have no doubt you'll be very happy with the sites and sounds the province has to offer. If I could offer a little advice for your drive up it'd be to stop into the "Hopewell Rocks" in New Brunswick. It's a bit out of the way but well worth it. Give it a quick google for details.

As far as camping and touring Nova Scotia, if you could tell me how long you plan on spending there and what parts you want to hit up I could more then help you with some advice.


----------



## lildee (May 7, 2009)

I found this website that I thought had some good info for when travelling to Canada. Here is the link:

Crossing Into Canada?


----------

